# moving to berlin



## marla

hi everybody! I come from Rome and I wish I ll be able in about a year to move to berlin..anyone of you knows how to do with that? tnx guys!


----------



## James3214

Welcome to the forum Marla. Berlin's a great place. Need to know anything in particular? There's a few lucky people on this forum who are in Berlin.


----------



## marla

Hi James! well I d like to know something about how house market and job market actually work..I mean I m a "just graduted lady" and I wonder about the kind of job fit to people like me..I read something about teaching Italian abroad? is it working in Berlin? I also read tha flat in Berlin are cheaper than in other places in Germany..is tha true? tnx 4 your help!!

ps: I guess you re not German too! Where do u come from?? When did you move to Berlin? get well =)


----------



## James3214

I'm a brit Marla, but I'm not in Berlin but down in Frankfurt, but have visited Berlin many times. I don't know the local scene but for home searching you need to decide if you want your own place or make it cheaper and share a place. Take a look at sites like
Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren
or for sharing 
http://www.wg-gesucht.de/wg-zimmer-in-Berlin.8.0.1.0.html
For teaching Italian in Berlin perhaps you should try contacting a few of the language schools. 

Perhaps there are other forum members in Berlin who can help out with advice.


----------



## marla

great! tnx a lot pal and good luck =)


----------



## gemma-v-

Hello to everyone,
I am Gemma from Spain. I was in Berlin a month ago but I am coming back to Berlin in 2 weeks. I am moving out to Berlin!!! I came first for 3 weeks to have a taste of the life there and I enjoyed it a lot. I know that many people say things about the unemployment rate in Berlin but I have many friends who are working here in certain jobs, maybe not relevant to the profession but in Spain is worse I guess. So I am searching accommodation but do you have any idea where is cheaper the rent? and any information about Berlin are welcome..


----------



## gemma-v-

*Berlin's life..*

Hello, I am a newcomer to Berlin.. and would like to know what's on in Berlin. Any recommendations for better and cheaper area for living in Berlin???
Generally, I would like to know how difficult is to find a job here?


----------

